
Who paid 99 cents? - ForHackernews
https://whopaid99cents.com/
======
ForHackernews
Kind of a fun throwback to goofy internet sites of yore
[https://mashable.com/article/who-
paid-99-cents/](https://mashable.com/article/who-paid-99-cents/)

